# I need help fixing this.



## trickson (Sep 26, 2011)

Websit that needs help 
I need input and help on how to fix it, If any one is willing to devote serious time to help me with this they will be compensated for it . Please PM me or post here I really need some help .


----------



## Kreij (Sep 26, 2011)

What exactly need fixing and/or updating?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 26, 2011)

i say kill it with fire and start again. the whole page just looks really outdated and bad


some less aliased images (logo at top, the trees and background image) would be a great place to start.


----------



## trickson (Sep 26, 2011)

Kreij said:


> What exactly need fixing and/or updating?



Pictures . I need better pictures on it for one . There needs to be work on the home page like the back ground and the overall design of the page . Some thing that will cater to not only the fishermen but the hunter and the regular RV'er as well . I am new to this so help me figure this out . The MAP of the park needs to be updated as well . One that will show the space's that are available at any given time and the size of the space with price . I would like to know if a live webcam can be placed on the dock as well . I need a daily fishing report page if it can be done as well . Things like this .


----------



## Kreij (Sep 26, 2011)

Look at this whole site and show it to the people who want the site updated. It's not exactly the same thing, but it's in the same vein.

It's going to take time and effort to do something like that.


----------



## trickson (Sep 26, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Look at this whole site and show it to the people who want the site updated. It's not exactly the same thing, but it's in the same vein.
> 
> It's going to take time and effort to do something like that.



That is just the thing I am looking for ! Can this be done ? HOW ? Any one want to take this up as a project ? This place is going through HUGE changes and the place as it looks now ( I took them photos today ) Will be changing with in the next 6 months ! That is the marina BTW floating in the water . OH BTW this was low tide time . That place will be floating in 6 hours , LOL .


----------



## Kreij (Sep 26, 2011)

If you want to update the site from its current state to something like what I linked to, you can't "fix" it. You will have to start over.
At the minimal you will have to know HTML, CSS and Javascript.
You will have to sit down with the owners of the lodge and work out what they expect from the website and the look and feel that they want.
You will have to take photos and be reasonably good at cropping, resizing and isolating things with transparent backgrounds.
You will need to embed things in certain pages (ie. the webcam) so that they auto-update in a given period of time.

There is a ton of shit that goes into good website design that I've not even touch upon.
What is their expectation of the site?
Who are their competitors and what are their sites like?
What audience are they targetting? If multiple audiences, what gets priority?
Who will keep the site content current?
Do they need e-commerce (for reservations)?
What is their budget for all of this?

and on, and on and on ...


----------



## Kreij (Sep 26, 2011)

I hope you didn't slit your throat after my last post. lol
Start out slow and build the site with your end goal in mind, but don't try to implement all the details at once.
Simply start with a new layout and new pictures.
When they see each little step they will be pleased with the progress.


----------



## trickson (Sep 26, 2011)

Kreij said:


> If you want to update the site from its current state to something like what I linked to, you can't "fix" it. You will have to start over.
> At the minimal you will have to know HTML, CSS and Javascript.
> You will have to sit down with the owners of the lodge and work out what they expect from the website and the look and feel that they want.
> You will have to take photos and be reasonably good at cropping, resizing and isolating things with transparent backgrounds.
> ...



Yeah I figured I would have to start over from scratch . 
A modern look with a modern feel . This is what we want . 
The target is Fishermen first , Hunters second RV people last . 
No they do not need e-commerce .
The budget is going to be figured out . I would imagine a grand should do it .  But I have no idea how much some thing like this should cost .   
As for who will keep the site current well that is another " JOB " we have open . 



Kreij said:


> I hope you didn't slit your throat after my last post. lol


LOL No I haven't slit my throat just yet LOL ...


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah I would do a clean slate, being all the webpage a image is bad idea, the text look terrible here, and the photos look bad I would use 16 bit JPEG for them.

There are in internet beautiful CSS/HTML templates I would use one of them (if you don't know CSS or HTML too much) and customize/add the content with a WYSIWYG editor


----------



## trickson (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah I think this is going to have to be a job for some one else this is all going to consume way too much of the time I have and I have little to none as it is . I need professional help ! The One reason I came here . Now I know what needs to be done I can tell the owners they need to put some real time professionals on this and make this a real job for some one . It is good to be the manager !


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 26, 2011)

the very basic you could do that by using ms. word and save it as web page
and you have html page


----------



## trickson (Sep 26, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> the very basic you could do that by using ms. word and save it as web page
> and you have html page



I think this is how the original owners did it , well she did a crappy job !


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 26, 2011)

trickson said:


> I think this is how the original owners did it , well she did a crappy job !



using word is not bad especially to introduce how html is
all you need is creativity over limited features that offered by word
btw gif picture with transparent background could be nice 
if its too hard just using tables with no color so it can be aligned easily


----------



## xbonez (Sep 27, 2011)

Ah, I would have totally agreed to work on this project if I only I had the time. Unfortunately I just began an internship and am working on two other websites as well.

its not really all that difficult to design the website as you're looking for it to be done. Of course, if you have no experience with web dev it will take some time getting your bearings, but you don't exactly need to hire really expensive web designers as well.

Try CL or something. Any decent web designer can design a site like the one Kreiji linked above.  There's nothing overly complicated about it.


----------



## shuggans (Sep 29, 2011)

trickson,
I would look into Drupal if I where you.  Its a content management system that will help you build up your site and make it easier to manage in the first place.  The catch with Drupal is the learning curve.  This video can help you get started:
http://www.drupaldude.com/content/drupal-5-overview-build-website-10-minutes

As far as the webcam on the dock,
I would look into an IP network camera.  Most of them have a built in web and stream server that outputs their video directly into a webpage, which you can link to from your site.
http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=AXIS+P1343&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=9828620766390873048&sa=X&ei=L-mETvcBydWBB93n2Bo&ved=0CGcQ8wIwBQ


----------

